# Hi. Taking a break from Webbing



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi ! Took a break from spiderwebbing inside my house and happened on this place again. Been here a couple of times before. Seems friendly enough and alot of good ideas. Well. back to enjoying your forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Friendly you say......


If you here a little rufflin' out back it's just us friendly folks going through your halloween stuff in the shed...LOL

welcome by the way!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Freakywoman, there's lots to enjoy here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome back for a spell..
webbing you say ..yup have to do that too.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

good of you to stop in


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks everybody. Enjoying my time, but reading makes me sleepy. LOL !
I was checking out a sculpt tut a few weeks ago. It was amazing what everybody was doing. I want to do that maybe after the holidays. have it bookmarked. Looked over the contest you have going to. Spooky 1 love your ghoul dogs. Good luck in the contest !


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. It is a busy time of year, isn't it?


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome here! There's unlimited information to be had. The talent and creativeness here is amazing.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. And what Frighteneres said was true....part of your forum initiation is to have us breaking into your shed...lol. Better get a few extra locks!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

I just checked....I don't have a shed, unless the forum issues one per forum member. If that be the case, I will certainly buy some locks ! Now I just have to find a few things to put in my new shed. 

thanks for the nice welcomes !


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

re-welcome aboard!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

freakywoman said:


> I just checked....I don't have a shed, unless the forum issues one per forum member. If that be the case, I will certainly buy some locks ! Now I just have to find a few things to put in my new shed.
> 
> thanks for the nice welcomes !


Stick around for a little while, and you WILL HAVE to go buy a shed to hold all of the things you build from this place...by all means, take advantage of all the wealth of knowledge here!! ie. "Encyclopedia BOOtanica"


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum FW. Soon you'll need a barn to keep all the sheds in, lol. You don't need locks, just do what Trishaanne does, overload your shed to the point where the avalanche kills anyone who opens it.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hellow & welcome freakywomen. ah man now I got an eagles tune stuck in my head


----------

